# HELP... new MOD/BUILD need ideas



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

a friend of mine just picked up a Rocketfish case... the Lian Li PC-A71. im gonna do SOMETHING to it to make it nice for him. i need some ideas though.

it's gonna be all air cooled. 

im open to mods, painting, etc. 

i plan on sleeving everything too.

i've got it stripped down and ready to work on...






sorry for the blur...















this case is HUGE! it's the same size as my TJ07. my other rigs are in my sig.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

*If it's of any help*

Here's what I did without any cutting or modding:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice! im gonna hide all the cables in this one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2008)

hows that case on cooling?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

All my temps idle inmid 30's on all stock air. CPU on load gets to max 48C, and 40's acrossed the board. GPU loads at around 79C.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

im thinking about taking the HDD trays out of the bottom as well as the FDD carrier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

take out the hdd bays and use the fdd bay for a hdd. That would be good if going watercooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

there is gonna be 4 hard drives and 1 dvd drive.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

Well as you can see the trouble spot with the case is down by the power supply. Very hard to get proper cable management if you have long power cables.

EDIT: And trust me you will need long cables with this case. 4 hdd's, your best off leaving as is tbh best you can get. There is very limited space between the backside panel behind the motherboard and the tray.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.chieftec.com/mesh.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

i'll try and run the cables behind the tray and motherboard. i need to get him a different PSU because the cables on the enermax are too short for this case. anyone want to trade?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2008)

i think ill grab a lian li or chieftec case


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> i think ill grab a lian li or chieftec case



cool, cool. 

any suggestions on mine though? that's what this thread is for.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2008)

if possible add more exhaust fans, and also maybe a window, hows the performance of the fans, because you maybe able to find 120x38 (90 CFM 18dba) fans


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> if possible add more exhaust fans, and also maybe a window, hows the performance of the fans, because you maybe able to find 120x38 (90 CFM 18dba) fans



i dont want a window or lights in this at all. i may use the silenX 120x38mm fans yes. that was part of my plan.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2008)

perhaps change the cpu cooling, unless if that breaks the budget


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> perhaps change the cpu cooling, unless if that breaks the budget



i havent even told you what's going in the case yet. as far as you know i might be putting a water system in there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

4 hdd's and possible watercool hmmmm ....

Hey do me a favor and try and turn one of the hdd bays 90 degrees clockwise and be able to fasten it down. Because that would be a mod worth working out to see if it works.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> 4 hdd's and possible watercool hmmmm ....
> 
> Hey do me a favor and try and turn one of the hdd bays 90 degrees clockwise and be able to fasten it down. Because that would be a mod worth working out to see if it works.



it would work.... but after looking at it... im thinking to put the other under the 5 1/4" bays without the floppy carrier.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

any more ideas?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

If you feel like taking the holesaw to it, it could use a top 120MM exhaust fan.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Im pretty sure we are gonna do water on this build. im thinking to put a MCR-320-QP up top.

im already finding a few problems. more in a bit.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 31, 2008)

make holes in mobo tray for W/M, polish interior (nice aluminum  ) , remove HDD and floppy drive carriers, use 120mm fans

lots of room for W/C in there! what would be going in it f going W/C?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats the problem intel, the right side panel is so close to the mobo tray that you cant put any wires back there.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thats the problem intel, the right side panel is so close to the mobo tray that you cant put any wires back there.



what PSU is it that uses flat cables?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

Even if they were flat it would still be very very difficult.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

to clear some things up...

q6600
evga 680i
2 gig's OCZ gold
2x 8800GT 512mb with zalman vf-900's
2x dvd-rw's
2x WD raptors
2x 250gigs
card reader

posibly....
swiftech MCR-320QP
laing D5
swiftech Apogee GT
swiftech micro res


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2008)

to answer the flat PSU cable question, Ultra with Flex Force


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2008)

i got some parts today. pump rads, fans, PSU... im ready to begin but i want to hear more ideas first.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2008)

i've made some progress...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good my man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2008)

thinking of a mod...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

Here...

http://techraffle.org/DanishDevil/SketchUp_Models/Swiftech_Micro_Res_+_Rocketfish_Fan_Shroud.skp


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

Above post edited.

...Again


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2008)

ah... yes.... your demensions are a bit off but yes. like that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

Is the rad going to be internal or external fit?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

Internal, under the top panel.  Top to bottom goes:

Black fan grills
Case top panel
Radiator
Fans


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2008)

DD is right


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmk, looks good then  but move it further towards the back of the case in the fan mounting box.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

That's as far back as it goes without having to cut the res's tabs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

I realize that now after taking an even better look. WHere are you mounting the pump at?!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 4, 2008)

Above the HDD cage...

Hi, I'm fitseries3.  I may as well be since I'm answering all his questions LMAO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

a few updates....


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 6, 2008)

A really cool, nice and well integrated mod fit! 

Keep up the good work 

ps: you should paint the hdd cages too =)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Heya fit! I love it man. You gave me tons of ideas. I wonder how much it would cost to get the inside anodized blue on mine.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

How exactly is the micro res suspended in there?

Looks good man.  Holes look clean.

Jr, probably 3 or 4 cans of paint, and some time.  Also, masking tape.  I'd say under $30.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> How exactly is the micro res suspended in there?
> 
> Looks good man.  Holes look clean.
> 
> Jr, probably 3 or 4 cans of paint, and some time.  Also, masking tape.  I'd say under $30.



res is attached with mounting tape.... same used to mount matte for pictures.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Not paint DD, anodized. A decent example pic:


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

OH literally anodized.  I thought you were referring to the DupliColor Metalcast paints.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

I wonder, anyone got some info on anodizing PM me I wanna know. I know its involving sulfuric acid and dye but unsure of how the total process is done. 

I would be willing to do it myself if I knew it would turn out good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a anodizing company that does ano for me.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 6, 2008)

that looks alot like my case except mine has a divider between the mobo and the psu, but I have long cables and they still are a tad short so good luck, I'm willing to be pc-p&c would be long enough those psu have LONG cables, thats my only suggestions, good luck fit, it will take alot of thinking.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

looking great fit! how difficult were the holes on the top panel?  I'm assuming pretty simple with that nice soft aluminum,  I'm planning the same exact mod for the same rad
also why are you have the fans push?  wouldn't it make more sense to have top to bottom:
grilles
case
fans
shrouds
rad
that's what I'm planning


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have a anodizing company that does ano for me.



Oh really? You're in TX right fit? Now that I think about this it would not be practical unless a window is put in on the side panel.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> looking great fit! how difficult were the holes on the top panel?  I'm assuming pretty simple with that nice soft aluminum,  I'm planning the same exact mod for the same rad
> also why are you have the fans push?  wouldn't it make more sense to have top to bottom:
> grilles
> case
> ...



actually no... fans are NOT vacuums... they are designed to push air. push/pull combo works best but this build doesnt need it. 

the aluminum was pretty easy to cut. you'll need a GOOD drill and hole saw though. a drill press makes it 10x easier too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh really? You're in TX right fit? Now that I think about this it would not be practical unless a window is put in on the side panel.



ano gets done in lenexa, KS. it will cost more than it's worth to get it ano'ed. minimum order is $75.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, thats what I thought. After reading to do myself would cost a crapload just for the "charger".


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, thats what I thought. After reading to do myself would cost a crapload just for the "charger".



yeah.... it's really weird hos it works. i only do HUGE batches of stuff in ano.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

define drill lol


----------



## intel igent (Apr 6, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> define drill lol



black&decker LOL!

@ fitseries : looking really good man! love the mod for the res VERY original


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

new pics..... almost finished... cable management is all that's left...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

is it only the CPU your cooling?


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm gonna hire you for my next job 

Very good done fit! 

ps: i'll add some panel to hide the cables, it will be the better end signature


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> is it only the CPU your cooling?



this is a build for my friend who changes video cards all the time. he is also thinking of changing his motherboard again soon.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

hey fit does that rad only have a layer of shrouds and a layer of fans? if so it's looking like it might be possible to do 2 layers shrouds and two layers fans push/pull 
probably be tight but worth checking out, I'm probably going to drill mine this weekend


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

i hope he is paying you well, since he changes hardware like no tomorrow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> i hope he is paying you well, since he changes hardware like no tomorrow.



i supplied the water components and did the entire build along with all mods, sleaving, painting , etc. he paid $450 for this and that's not including the case.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Looks good man



oh man... you should see it now. cables are perfect!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2008)

Where are the pics then?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

He's lazy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Where are the pics then?



ha... you got me on that one. im half asleep so.... i'll wait till tomorrow to get the FINAL and FINISHED pics up. it looks A LOT better then these last pics though. i changed the layout of the cabling and sleaved a few more things.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright it's morning, and we're waiting


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

these will have to do until my camera gets back tonight....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2008)

**drools** Really nice job fit. 

How did you fit the hdd's backwards?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> **drools** Really nice job fit.
> 
> How did you fit the hdd's backwards?



i had to move the cage about 1.25" towards the view of the camera. MOST of the cabling is behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2008)

but how!!!? Did you drill new holes?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> but how!!!? Did you drill new holes?



LOL! yes. new holes drilled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2008)

Mmk, gotcha.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Wow*

That is how a case is supposed to look.  That is beautiful.

I wish I could do a case of mine that clean!  I just have way to much tubes and cables and power cords running every which way to make it happen!

Also, I would love to do your mod on the top of the case, but my PS resides on the top so I am limited to the space I have   I plan to use some of your tips and tricks here! 

Thanks for the insight on this case, if you post it in the case gallery please link it here!  10/10 from me!!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 7, 2008)

excellent cable management fits!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Your cable management gave me the fits!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

final... almost final pics....  the red sata cable wont be there when it's done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

more....


----------



## t_ski (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Steve - do you know off-hand what the distance between the barbs on the Swiftech is (center to center in milimeters)?  I may need that information.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 11, 2008)

ah... the computer isnt mine but i can ask my friend to measure it as i dont have a GT right now.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2008)

No, sorry - the Swiftech reservoir.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2008)

25mm center to center but after owning several of them.... i can tell you that every single one is different.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2008)

By different, do you mean one or two mm, or more?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2008)

all the dimensions can vary from .5-3mm from my experience.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice work fit you can never go wrong with black its just a sexy color.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2008)

i've begun another build but i need some help. i think i need to start a new thread though.

i got a MATX crossfire board and 2 3870's and a e8500 and im thinking of getting an antec mini 180 and using my DA750 for a PSU and a 64gb SSD with a Blueray/hddvd/dvdrw/cdrw combo drive to make a KILLER mini rig.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've begun another build but i need some help. i think i need to start a new thread though.
> 
> i got a MATX crossfire board and 2 3870's and a e8500 and im thinking of getting an antec mini 180 and using my DA750 for a PSU and a 64gb SSD with a Blueray/hddvd/dvdrw/cdrw combo drive to make a KILLER mini rig.



that would be an awesome mini rig!!!  and I highly recommend the mini P180, just built a rig for the office in one of those.  It does a great job of removing heat from the case.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've begun another build but i need some help. i think i need to start a new thread though.
> 
> i got a MATX crossfire board and 2 3870's and a e8500 and im thinking of getting an antec mini 180 and using my DA750 for a PSU and a 64gb SSD with a Blueray/hddvd/dvdrw/cdrw combo drive to make a KILLER mini rig.



No you musn't!  That PSU is *MINE*!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2008)

*spites DD* Do it fit man do it!! 

Killer f***in' rig right there!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> *spites DD* Do it fit man do it!!
> 
> Killer f***in' rig right there!



Hey!  No help for you anymore!

fit can get another PSU.  I want that exact model!  I'll give you a damn 850W for it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2008)

DD... if you want it... buy it man. it's not going anywhere and i have the enermax's still. i need to sell it soon though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2008)

DD... email me ASAP


----------



## intel igent (Apr 12, 2008)

fitseries thats gonna be one helluva mATX build!

i love the look of those mini 180's 

will you be W/C that one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2008)

possibly..... i just need to find a tiny setup for it. 

maybe...

MCP355 with petra's top
PA120.1 w/2 yate loons
d-tek fuzion CPU block
7/16" tygon


----------



## intel igent (Apr 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> possibly..... i just need to find a tiny setup for it.
> 
> maybe...
> 
> ...



oh man id love to see that fits!

pun intended


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2008)

updated.....


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2008)

Still looks good.  Did you change anything?  I noticed you put the uGuru display in there (or I missed it if it was there before).


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!! NO ONE noticed the difference. WTF????

new board, cpu(didnt expect anyone to notice that), ram, changed water color and had to mod and paint the apogee gt block. also swapped the 500gig out for a 1tb and sold a raptor.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2008)

Silly kids not looking closely enough


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2008)

I thought the water color might have been different, but I wan being too lazy to go back and compare the two...


----------



## gunner46 (May 5, 2008)

Going to mod my Rocketfish top panel for two 120mm fans. My question is, what size drill bit do I need for the holes for the fan screws. Is their a standard size that I need to use.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2008)

Looks like a 5MM bit.

EDIT: Corrected statement.


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 11, 2008)

So the question is... will a MCW60 fit on a X1800XT and not interfere with the radiator?  Or is a full face block the only way to do it?


Looks great, I LOVE the res idea.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> So the question is... will a MCW60 fit on a X1800XT and not interfere with the radiator?  Or is a full face block the only way to do it?
> 
> 
> Looks great, I LOVE the res idea.



Ask the Tech support who makes that Block


----------



## RedPhoenix (May 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ask the Tech support who makes that Block




oh wow I botched that one. 


I meant touching the res.  how much room from the card to the res in that spot is there.


----------

